# 12v Fan In The Fridge Mod????



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Iv'e got my reefer out of our 29fbhs & all apart. (it Developed leak at the boiler as in recall...but they didn't bite on the recall...right model #, wrong ser#) Anyways the company i work for also owns a HVAC service company & deals with dometic on ocassion. A tech friend(off the clock) is helping me replace the cooling unit in this not yet 3 yr old unit. (Dometic sent the HVAC place a new cooling unit for me under warrantee...i payed shipping) Heres my question...you think could i rig a ultra small 12v fan inside the unit to move air around the exchanger to make it cooler more efficently? Wiring 12v would be easy for i could use the same hole as the temp control wire & tap into the 12v power on the pannel on the back of the fridge. Maybe i could even rig it to turn off when the door is opened & come back on when closed. Well you think it's worth it? or should i just buy the cheapo battery powered job & just sit it on the shelf inside the reefer?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I vote for the cheap o battery powered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Rip said:


> I vote for the cheap o battery powered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X 100

By the cheapo battery unit and be done with it...

Also -- I thought i had read somewhere that a fan did not really make any difference anyway


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I vote for the cheap o battery powered !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X 100

By the cheapo battery unit and be done with it...

Also -- I thought i had read somewhere that a fan did not really make any difference anyway
[/quote]
cheapo. keep it simple.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> cheapo. keep it simple.


x2


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Turned on the fridge (on gas) today and in 4-5 hours (didn't pay close attention) it was 32* in the freezer and 39* in the fridge. Fridge was empty during this time as we forgot to take the frozen water bottles to put in when I turned it on.

I almost bought one of the battery fans, but don't think I need it now.

happy campin'.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

ask your friend that does hvac, if you add a fan to the fridge you will be adding heat to the space (ohms law) everything that draws power will generate heat


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually two fans is what is needed. A small battery operated fan in the box and a 12vdc or solar fan on the outside. See links below. As for adding heat, they improvement in overall performance of the fridge offsets and heat added by the use of the fan motor in the fridge.

Inside fridge fan

Fridge exhaust fan


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont' have the fan in the fridge, but i can see that one advantage [with the fan shown by camperandy] would be the charcoal filter---to deodorize.

If that fan operates as advertised (30 days on 2 D batteries), then the heat added is minimal; although the air circulation might contribute to dried out veggies.

CamperAndy: have you installed the outside fan? I'd love to hear about it


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

russk42 said:


> I dont' have the fan in the fridge, but i can see that one advantage [with the fan shown by camperandy] would be the charcoal filter---to deodorize.
> 
> If that fan operates as advertised (30 days on 2 D batteries), then the heat added is minimal; although the air circulation might contribute to dried out veggies.
> 
> *CamperAndy: have you installed the outside fan? I'd love to hear about it*


I have not as my fridge works well enough but for those in say Phoenix it may be almost mandatory for efficient operation.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought the small batt powered fan and used it all last season...had problems before with temperature differences just within the fridge (as measured by having two thermometers, one on top shelf and one on bottom). Might be becuase we pack that little fridge soooo tight, but after putting in the fan the top and bottom temps were always identical...coincidence, might be...that one D battery lasted a LOOOONG time.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Like Andy said install two. One one the outside and one on the inside. On the inside I used a small computer fan, the type that is used to keep the main chip cool. I used it because it already comes with a stand off and mounting bracket and it fit fine in the upper corner on the light fixture side of the frige. As far as wiring keep it simple and use the lights power and install a small toogle on the fan for a switch. Total investment for inside frige fan, two beers. I already had the parts from a old computer. Kirk


----------

